
Ask HN: Why hasn't Theranos CEO Elizabeth Holmes resigned? - zackliscio
Given the claims leveled against the company seem to be widely corroborated, how has Holmes managed to remain CEO?
======
wmf
Maybe her cult of personality is the only thing holding the company together.
Or she's prioritizing herself over the company.

------
cjbprime
She controls the board, so no-one can make her resign. That's how she's
managed to stay -- as for why, honestly not sure, I guess her reputation is
destroyed if she leaves now, at least if she stays there's a non-zero chance
that their tech can be made to work legitimately in a way that improves her
credibility.

